# Recommend a Book for a Future Culinary Arts student



## blued (Sep 10, 2006)

Could anyone recommend a good book that will help a future culinary arts student like me. I want to buy and read them in advance thanks.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

The Professional Chef 7th Edition from the Culinary Institue of America.

Rgds Rook


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

gastrominique.
or 7th edition, like stated.


----------



## kittycat (Oct 1, 2006)

The 7th ed. as everyone has said is a great book! I am just diving into it myself. To my excitement, I just learned the correct way to chop an onion! :bounce: 

The Making of a Chef, although a memoir rather than a cookbook, is a fabulous read!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

KittyCat you should check out Jacques Pepins "Complete Techniques" it will help you a lot with various dicing and slicing things. Not that the 7th Ed. will not help but Jacques book is a great one to have in your arsenal of cookbooks.

Rgds Rook


----------

